# Any help with my cat?



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

She's about ten years old, and she keeps throwing up hairballs... ON MY BED. I am washing my sheets as I type, because she did it again. Since it's summer I have thin sheets and a thin blanket and she is ruining them.

Any ways you guys know to keep her off the bed?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Can't you close your door? Or, encourage her to stay somewhere else? Encourage with treats.


----------



## KPainter (Jun 12, 2012)

If you brush her every day that should help cut down on the hairballs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

I can't close the door because I share the room. If I do, she'll just wait until someone else opens it. AND we don't feed treats because we never buy them. My semi-insane grandmother feeds her ice cream (I know, I yell at her about it all the time).

I'll try brushing her more, but she's a diva and tends to attack when you brush her.

Thanks guys!


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 16, 2012)

go to petco and get Petromalt furball relief treats...they will disolve her hairballs and she will stop throwing up... problem solved


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

AWESOME. Can do. WILL do. And soon.

Thanks!


----------

